
The Truman Show Delusion - EndXA
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Truman_Show_delusion
======
lioeters
> ..a type of delusion in which the person believes that their lives are
> staged reality shows, or that they are being watched on cameras.

> ..sociopolitical changes and scientific and technical developments have a
> marked influence on the delusional content in schizophrenia.

We live in a historical era that provides fertile ground for paranoia.
Surveillance technology is global and pervasive, with government agencies and
corporations engaged in wholesale privacy invasion and colonization of
physical and mental space.

Mass media, including the web, is also colonized and politicized, where
ideological manipulation is the norm and authentic voices are becoming rare.

The "fakeness" of modernity that the Truman Show points out has old roots.
Religion, society, culture, and politics are all staged reality shows in a
sense. The concept of Maya, this illusory world, in Indian philosophy; Plato's
cave; the realm of Malkuth in Jewish mysticism, where divine light is buried
in dense matter; how the Gnostics considered the material universe to be a
creation of a lesser, malevolent god; the "hyperreality" of Baudrillard:

> a condition in which what is real and what is fiction are seamlessly blended
> together so that there is no clear distinction between where one ends and
> the other begins

The eternal quest of the "true man" (true person) is to break free of our
inherited worldviews (assumptions, interpretations, representations, value
systems) - and to seek real and authentic experience.

This has been relevant in every historical context, and those who attempt it
will see that there is a kind of silent, unconscious "conspiracy" to prevent
one from doing so - as if society has an immune system that eliminates those
who question its authenticity, who disturbs its model of reality.

------
aaron695
Not much difference to we live in a simulation.

Also quite logical. If you had to pick a time period to historically chill out
in, the computer revolution would be high on the list.

